# Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??



## Hoffi (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
habe mit ein portables Echo (Eagle 250 DF) für meinen Norwegen-Urlaub zugelegt und bin auf der Suche nach der richtigen Befestigung. Die herkömmlichen Geberstangen scheinen mir extrem teuer. Nun hat mich ein Freund auf die recht preisgünstigen Geber-Stangen von Angel-Domäne aufmerksam gemacht. Sehen im Katalog eigentlich ganz gut aus. Hat jemand von Euch damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Hoffi


----------



## gummiente (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Hi,
schau dir die mal an:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78211&highlight=geberstange

funktioniert super und hält auch noch bei 20 knoten.


Gruß Grummiente


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Ich denke es geht Hoffi weniger um selberbauen, 
mehr um Erfahrungen zu dem genannten Artikel.

Ich könnte Dir leider auch nur meine Bauanleitung
für meine Geberstange geben. Die readytouse Variante
hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Jirko (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

hallo hoffi #h

wenn es sich um die üblichen, im handel erhältlichen tite-look geberstangen handelt, dann sind diese nur bedingt für norwegens rauhwasser geeignet... die geberkralle zur fixierung an der bootsaußenwand oder heckspiegel ist für den süßwassereinsatz bei ner bummeltour konzipiert, da die zahngreifer an der kralle bei etwas mehr schub dem druck nicht standhalten können und der schwinger im endeffekt auf der oberfläche tanzt 

wenn du also bei etwas zügiger fahrt den geber da haben möchtest, wo er hingehört, nämlich unter wasser, dann sind diese geberstangen ungeeignet und du solltest dich nach ner alternative umschauen oder die hier on board massig vorhandenen selfmade-anleitungen durchstöbern... da kannst du dir dann für´n schmalen taler ne geberstange basteln, die den schwinger auch bei hohem druck auf den schwingerkopf unter wasser hält #h


----------



## Nauke (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Hallo,

kenne die Domänenstange nur vom Bild. Scheint so wie von Jirko beschrieben
zu sein.

Ich verlass mich da lieber auf den Eigenbau. Und der geht auch ohne
das man Metallbauer ist. Z.B. wie hier beschrieben.#h


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Ein kumpel von mir hat die teurere Stange von der Domäne und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings nutzt er die auch nur in einem Paddelboot im Süßwasser.


----------



## Gunti2005 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich verlass mich da lieber auf den Eigenbau. Und der geht auch ohne
> das man Metallbauer ist. Z.B. wie hier beschrieben.#h



Ich hab ja Deine Stange noch nicht im Einsatz gesehen (das kann man ja ändern ... smile), aber 20er Material macht ordentlich Widerstand und zumindest macht für mich ne Sonnenschirmklemme nicht wirklich mehr her als ne TideL... Geberstange. Habe meine schon oft mit in Norge gehabt ... zugegeben nicht im Schnellbooteinsatz ... aber hat immer gehalten. 

Sofern die bei AD ähnlich ist wie die TideL.... kann ich sie für den normalen Gebrauch empfehlen. Haste mal nen Link zur Geber-Stange ?


----------



## vargr (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

hallo leute ich habe  noch ein altes eagle strata 128 mir ist aber der schwinger kaputt gegangen kann mir jemand helfen wo ich so ein teil noch bekomme


----------



## Jirko (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

gugge mal hier vargr... ob´s aber sinn macht bei diesen preis musst du dann selbst entscheiden  #h


----------



## vargr (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

ist mir etwas fett,  aber danke dann wird es halt ein neues #6


----------



## Samyber (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Ja ich kenne die Geberstange der Angeldomäne!! 

Qualitativ nicht zu vergleichen mit der Tite Look!
Nach der 3. Benutzung ist der Kunststoffgriff gebrochen und dann ist es eben in den Müll gewandert!!#d


----------



## Gunti2005 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



Samyber schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne die Geberstange der Angeldomäne!!
> 
> Qualitativ nicht zu vergleichen mit der Tite Look!
> Nach der 3. Benutzung ist der Kunststoffgriff gebrochen und dann ist es eben in den Müll gewandert!!#d




dann Finger weg ... und danke für die schlechte Erfahrung ....


----------



## djac (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch eine käufliche Geberstange und zwar die von Schlageter zu 39,xx (findet man leicht auf der Webpage). Die war gar nicht mal so schlecht. Trotzdem kommt sie weg, weil sie zwei konstruktive Nachteile hat, und die käuflichen Befestigungen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben alle diese Nachteile auch.

Der erste Nachteil ist, daß die Befestigung an der Boardwand nur mit einer Klemme erfolgt. Da kann man sie noch so fest zudrehen, man kann nicht verhindern, daß sich die Befestigung um etliche Grad um die Achse der Schraubzwinge drehen kann.

Das zweite ist besonders dann ein Nachteil, wenn die Boote nicht an einem Steg anlegen, sondern direkt an Land und dann mittels Leine und Boje wieder ein Stück aufs Wasser befödert werden, was ziemlich oft vorkommt (vielleicht nicht bei Angelanlagen). Dann nämlich muß man daran denken, die Geberstange schon vor der Landung zu entfernen, weil sie durch ein Loch in der Halterung geht und mit einer Schraube festgehalten wird. Um die Geberstange zu lösen, die ich ja mit dem Portabel mitnehmen muß, wenn ich die Geberschrauben nicht lösen will (zu aufwendig), muß ich die Stange nach unten durch das Loch ziehen. Geht aber nicht mehr, wenn man schon angelegt hat, weil nicht mehr tief genug.

Also die nächste Version wird ein Selbstbau. Die Grundlage der Konstruktion hab ich hier irgendwo gesehen, nur ein Stück VA mit zwei käuflichen Schraubzwingen befestigt. Dann kann sich nichts mehr um die eine Schraubzwingenachse drehen.

Das zweite sollte sowas wie eine Reagenzglashalterung sein, das mit der eigentlichen Halterung verschweißt ist. Die kann ich aufschrauben und die Stange dann einfach entnehmen. Aber da weiß ich noch nicht, ob so etwas in entsprechend robuster Ausführung und Salzwasserbeständig zu bekommen ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand dafür eine Idee.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## dtnorway (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Moin Dieter!
Die Schwingerstange die Du hast, hatte ich zwar nicht, aber eine, die in der Liste darunter aufgeführt sind. Allerdings habe ich die woanders gekauft. Die "guten" von Tite-Lok. Aus meiner Erfahrung absolut ungeeignet für Norwegen. Jirko hat ja auch schon geschrieben das die gut fürs Ruderboot auf dem Dorfteich sind#6. Erstens lassen sie sich nicht wirklich richtig fest machen. Das Problem hast Du ja auch schon erkannt. Zweitens ist meine, da wo die Löcher für die Höhenverstellung sind, einfach durchgegammelt. Soviel zum Thema Salzwasserbeständiges Aluminium!|rolleyes 
Also Finger weg und selber bauen oder doch kaufen und ärgern! So wie im Link habe ich es in abgewandelter Form auch gebaut. Karstein möge mir verzeihen! Funzt hervorragend!:vik:

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Kajalagos (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir eine Plexiglasplatte ca. 10x10 cm und ca. 6 mm dick besorgt, den Geber daran fest verschraubt. Auf die Rückseite flächig Klettband geklebt, auf den Bootsrumpf auch, fertig war die Halterung. War an einem kleinen Schlaucher dran, hielt bei den damit erreichbaren Geschwindigkeiten bombenfest, war realtiv leicht demontierbar, sehr leicht und platzsparend. Für große Boote nicht so günstig  - aber gibt´s nur große Boote :m ?
Gruß Kajalagos


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Moin Dieter!
> Die "guten" von Tite-Lok. Aus meiner Erfahrung absolut ungeeignet für Norwegen. Jirko hat ja auch schon geschrieben das die gut fürs Ruderboot auf dem Dorfteich sind#6. ... einfach durchgegammelt. Soviel zum Thema Salzwasserbeständiges Aluminium!|rolleyes
> Also Finger weg und selber bauen oder doch kaufen und ärgern! So wie im Link habe ich es in abgewandelter Form auch gebaut. Karstein möge mir verzeihen! Funzt hervorragend!:vik:
> Gruß Dirk|wavey:



Na ohne Pflege geht rein garnix und das mit dem Dorfteich ist extrem übertrieben. Also meine Empfehlung... nicht generell Finger weg sondern sehen, kaufen und pflegen ... denn alle schönen Multis hier (ab 100 Euronen aufwärts) die immer nur sehr gut sind gammeln ohne Pflege. Alu gammelt wie auch V4A ohne Pflege.....


----------



## djac (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Hallo Dirk (dtnorway),

Der Link in Deinem Posting führt genau zu der Konstruktion, die ich meinte. Will nur die Geberstangenaufnahme noch so verändern, daß ein Schnellverschluß vorliegt und ich nicht erst Schrauben und Muttern lösen muß, wenn ich das Gerät samt Geber und Stange abends mitnehmen will.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hoffi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Hallo Boardies,
zunächst herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten bzw. Lösungsvorschläge für mein Problem. Fazit: Für Norge kommt nur ein Selbstbau in Frage.
Habe kürzlich im Board oder einer anderen Internetplattform eine Lösung gesehen mit einem (normalerweise für den Glastransport) gedachten Saugnapf an den der Geber montiert wurde. Diese Lösung soll für Geschwindigkeiten bis 40 km/Std. zu gebrauchen sein. Leider finde ich diesen Beitrag nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Hoffi


----------



## dtnorway (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> Na ohne Pflege geht rein garnix und das mit dem Dorfteich ist extrem übertrieben. Also meine Empfehlung... nicht generell Finger weg sondern sehen, kaufen und pflegen ... denn alle schönen Multis hier (ab 100 Euronen aufwärts) die immer nur sehr gut sind gammeln ohne Pflege. Alu gammelt wie auch V4A ohne Pflege.....



Hallo Gunti-Schlaumeier!

Dann pflege die Tite-Lok's mal schön!  Sie werden trotzdem gammeln. Wenn das übertrieben ist frage ich mich natürlich, warum die wenigsten so einen Murks in Norwegen verwenden?;+
Also mein erster VA Selbstbau ist nun schon 7 Jahre alt und sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag! Kann natürlich auch sein das meine aus V2A ist, gibts auch!
Aber bitte, jedem seine Meinung!#6

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## dtnorway (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Ich hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen das der "Dorfteich" natürlich überspitzt formuliert war!#6

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## Jirko (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

nabend hoffi #h

hab das hier gefunden... treffer? #h


----------



## Karstein (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Also Finger weg und selber bauen oder doch kaufen und ärgern! So wie im Link habe ich es in abgewandelter Form auch gebaut. Karstein möge mir verzeihen! Funzt hervorragend!:vik:



Dafür hab ich´s ja hier reingesetzt, Dirk - hat sich bestens bewährt und kann bedenkenlos zum Nachbau empfohlen werden! Freut mich, dass Du zufrieden mit Deinem Eigennachbau bist! #6

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Moin,

also Boardie *@uer* hat mich nach heftigem Gezanke wegen ner Tite-Lok Stange, mal auf ne Dachlatte mitsamt Schraubzwinge gebracht. 
Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht - nochmals vielen Dank Jürgen!* #6*


----------



## dtnorway (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> ......... mal auf ne Dachlatte mitsamt Schraubzwinge gebracht.
> *.........*



Moin Zanderfänger#h

Das kann ja jeder! Ich brauche das was nicht jeder hat oder kann.:q
Ist eher die Wegwerf-Variante das mit der "Latte"#6

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Hoffi (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Vielen Dank Jirko,
leider nur halber Treffer. Habe irgendwo auch ein Foto dieses Tels gesehen.


----------



## Gunti2005 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Hallo Gunti-Schlaumeier!
> 
> Dann pflege die Tite-Lok's mal schön!  Sie werden trotzdem gammeln. Wenn das übertrieben ist frage ich mich natürlich, warum die wenigsten so einen Murks in Norwegen verwenden?;+
> Also mein erster VA Selbstbau ist nun schon 7 Jahre alt und sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag! Kann natürlich auch sein das meine aus V2A ist, gibts auch!
> ...



Smile ... dann Glückwunsch zur Langlebigkeit. :m

Das leckere Salzwasser macht halt vor nix halt. Sicher sind die relativ dünnen Alu Stangen anfälliger als massiveres V-... trallala. Ich sehe aber auch wie die V-... trallala Schrauben und Muttern der Geberhalterung trotz Pflege aussehen. Meine derzeitige Geberstange ist sicher nicht für große Geschwindigkeiten geeignet, aber mit Reinigung und etwas Farbe an den Problemstellen hält sie nach wie vor. (jedoch muss sie dies ja leider auch nur 1 bis 2 Wochen im Jahr :c)

Für den täglichen Salzwassereinsatz würd ich sie auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Fischiii (17. April 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Geber-Stange von Angel-Domäne??*

Also ich habe auch die Stange aus der Angel Domäne und bin sehr zurfrieden vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis! 
Und ich habe diese schon 3 Jahre im recht häufigen Einsatz - allerdings meist im Süßwasser.
In Norge hatte ich sie auch schonmal mit, aber da ist jeden Tag gutes Spülen angesagt, ging meinem Kumpel mit seiner TiteLock aber auch so!


----------

